# Opinions on new Gene Hoglan DVD?



## Rizzo (Jan 18, 2018)

Did any drummer here get to watch Gene's brand new DVD "The Atomic Clock: The Clock Strikes II"?

I have the first "Atomic Clock" DVD and while the proposed exercises and anectodes are valuable, I found it lacking in performance material (Mechanism isn't surely Gene's top material for a metal drummer's interest) and storytelling (which is done perfectly in the Fret12 "The Sound & The Story" series, for instance). As i sense from the teasers, these two elements appear to be exactly what they decided to step up on in the second DVD, with more iconic playthroughs (Death, SYL etc.) and more documentaristic parts about Gene.

So I'm kinda interested. To anyone who might have bought it already: is there further instructional material compared to the first one? And with respect to what I said above, is it overall worth the price?
Thanks


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 24, 2018)

Bump, anyone?


----------

